# Silent Base 800. Gewinnspiel.



## be quiet! Support (20. Februar 2015)

Silent Base 800. Gewinnspiel. Yay!

Um unseren Fans mal wieder was Gutes zu tun, verlosen wir zwei Silent Base 800-Gehäuse. Die Teilnahme ist leicht, Ihr müsst nur eine Frage beantworten: 

Welches ist Euer Lieblings-Feature vom Gehäuse Silent Base 800?

Unter allen Teilnehmern, die bis Mittwoch, 4. März, 23:59 Uhr, den Gewinnspielpost bei Facebook oder unter das dazugehörige Deutsche YouTube-Video kommentieren, wählen wir per Zufallsziehung zwei Gewinner. Die einzigen Voraussetzungen: Ihr müsst die Frage beantworten, seid mindestens 18 Jahre alt und kommt aus Deutschland, Österreich oder der Schweiz.

Preise: 2x Silent Base 800

Die Gewinner geben wir am 6. März auf unserer Webseite und per Facebook bekannt. 
(Dieses Gewinnspiel steht in keinerlei Verbindung mit Facebook oder YouTube)

Hier findet Ihr den Post: be quiet! - Chronik-Fotos | Facebook 
Hier geht's zum YouTube Video: Silent Base 800 von be quiet! - Deutsch - YouTube

Gruß

Euer be quiet! Team!


----------



## BxBender (20. Februar 2015)

Also eigentlich schwöre ich ja auf BeQuiet Produkte (Netzteile/Lüfter/Dämmung).
Aber das Silent Base 800 ist nicht so überzeugend. An sich ganz ok, aber jetzt kein Kauftipp. Es gibt besseres.
Alleine der Fauxpax, hinten einen einfachen Pure Wings als 120er Größe hinzusetzen und oben keine Schalldämmung einzubauen, das ist ein No-Go und eine Beleidigung der Artikelbezeichnung und einfach nicht mehr zeitgemäß. Bis vor 5 Jahren vielleicht noch ok, aber für ein Gehäuse oberhalb der 50 Euro Klasse heutzutage etwas peinlich.
Daher kann ich auch nicht am Gewinnspiel teilnehmen, weil ich kein Lieblingsfeature finden kann.
Egal wo ich hinschaue, sind entweder Fractal oder Nanoxia Gehäuse besser.
BeQuiet hätte durch die Stärken seiner tollen Lüfter und Dämmmaterialien ein tolles Produkt entwerfen können, aber leider wurde aus Kostengründen alles wegrationalisiert.
Dadurch verliert sich das Gehäuse im Einheitsbrei.
Ich hab mir nun das Fractal Design R5 geholt. Es bietet viele Dinge, die einfach beim Silent Base nicht vorhanden sind und gefühlt habe ich sogar mehr Platz zur Montage und Luftzirkulation, obwohl das Gehäuse in der Höhe kürzer ist.
Hinten natürlich nen BeQuiet Silent Wings 2 rein, den Fractal Lüfter vorne mit rein, alles auf 7v. Super Platz, super Kühlung, super Features, super Verarbeitung, absolut null Schwingung und keine Vibrationen an den HDDs oder sonstwo. TOP!
Schaut euch das Gehäuse mal an, verbessert ein paar Dinge am "Silent" Base, dann klappt es sicherlich beim 2ten Versuch und es gibt eine Empfehlung.
Da bin ich mir sicher, dass ihr das mit einem neuen Anlauf hinbekommt.

PS: ok, das mag vielleicht Kritik auf gehobenem Niveau sein, aber das Gehäuse hat echt nichts besonderes an Features oder auffällig gute Leistungsdaten. Ich war jedenfalls ziemlich enttäuscht, als ich die ersten Tests gesehen habe. Ich dachte echt, jetzt kommt ein Krachergehäuse auf den Markt. Wirklich schade. Aber wie gesagt, ich hoffe auf den nächsten Anlauf.


----------



## Schnabulator1337 (20. Februar 2015)

BxBender schrieb:


> Ich dachte echt, jetzt kommt ein Krachergehäuse auf den Markt.



Ein "Kracher" ist es doch laut deinem Post  (Den konnte ich mir nicht verkneifen xD)

Spaß beiseite.. geht mir ähnlich, zwar habe ich mich nicht so sehr damit beschäftigt, da es für mich eigentlich sogut wie raus war, als ich feststellte, dass soviel aus Kunststoff etc ist... Naja. Mein Netzteil läuft noch super von euch und daran werde ich auch noch länger meinen Spaß haben


----------

